# Look for support during separation



## Jer2020 (Nov 4, 2020)

X


----------



## young&sad (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm sorry you're going through this 

What kind of surgery are you getting, if you don't mind me asking? Also, are both of you getting help for your mental health issues? Have you considered marriage counseling to open up communication?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jer2020 said:


> New here and looking for friends to talk to about separation. Married, 40 & in Ohio. Hoping to stay married. My wife needed a mental health break & has been staying in a different state since July. We are both having health issues and it’s hard not to have her by my side for the first time as I face surgery. She doesn’t seem interested in returning now that she is gone.


Hi @Jer2020 glad you're still working on the problem.

A side note, it's usually best to not open two threads on the same topic.
That dilutes information.


----------

